# JoinMe! Watch and chat while I draw!



## Lefitte (Oct 2, 2013)

I didn't seen anything in the rules against something like this so if it's not okay, just let me know!

https://secure.join.me/161-126-671

JoinMe is a program that lets you watch my screen in your browser, very cool for when someone is doing art. You can also chat with me. I'm willing to give and take critiques as well. Tonight, I'll be drawing one of Bailmint's betta wolves and maybe a few bettas here and there.

All of my JoinMe's are PG-13 and you don't need to download anything. 

Working on these:









Copy and paste the link above or click here to join: Clicky!


----------



## Lefitte (Oct 2, 2013)

Done tonight, check back for a new link in the future.


----------

